# "Lucy" and other "ancient" skeletons



## Dena (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't really know where to begin. But I am wondering why people are so convinced creatures such as the ones here must be "our ancestors" from whom we evolved. Is it because skeletons that look like ours haven't been found and been dated back to many years ago? And what is with the aging of these creatures that are guessed to be millions and millions of years old? Isn't it kind of an arbitrary aging guessing system?

Random thoughts going through my head. I'm looking mostly for discussion and anyone with good science background to shed some light on why these theories are so popular.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20481129/


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14973494/site/newsweek/


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 29, 2007)

And, looking at the artist's rendering, why would they consider her to be a human and not a monkey? Maybe they should have named her Mary, Mary after one of The Monkees' songs.


----------



## Answerman (Aug 29, 2007)

The most important thing to remember about paleology is that it is one of the most subjective kinds of sciences and therefore why evolutionists love to use it so much.

How it differs from the objectivity of the hard sciences, is that in hard science, like lab science, little is left to the imagination, when you perform an experiment and keep getting the same results, not very many people can argue with you unless someone else is able to account for your results in their experimental evidence. Hence the reason these kind of sciences are called hard science.

Not so with paleology, where the bias of the scientist gets to have a great time improvising where the evidence is missing. They get to fill-in not only the gaps in the skeletal remains themselves, but also the ligaments, muscles, internal organs, external tissue ect. Of course in cases where these other anatomical parts are present with the fossilized bones, the evolutionist prefer to just remain silent because when soft tissue is present it only appears to support special creation. In essence the same gaps that we see in modern examples of all of the different phyla, such as reptiles, mammals, birds, amphibians ect. are still just a stark and glaring in the fossil examples. Which is why I call it one of the most subjective of all the sciences.

A few weeks ago, I found a dinosaur book where an artist drew illustrations of what it would have been like if dinosaurs evolved in alternative directions. I loved it because it was a great example of what paleologists are doing with the fossil bones that they find. One will have feathers, one will have hair and another slimy skin, with no explanation of the radical differences in the internal organs of the different phyla.

Now I think we already know why people believe such rubbish on such shoddy evidence, the answer is found in Romans 1:21-23.

22 Professing to be wise, they became fools, 23 and changed the glory of the incorruptible God into an image made like corruptible man—and birds and four-footed animals and creeping things. 
24 Therefore God also gave them up to uncleanness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves, 25 who exchanged the truth of God for the lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.

But we must remember, these people need our prayers and our Godly witness, since apart from the grace of God, we would be doing the same things with God's truth.


----------



## puritan lad (Aug 29, 2007)

Science has already shown that Lucy is NOT a human ancestor, but closer to a gorilla.

See http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/short/104/16/6568

Also see Announcing the “Lucy" Summer Tour

They've also suggested that the "man/ape split" (sounds like a painful dance) occured millions of years before Lucy. (See Skeptical of "Teeth" Speculation). Basically, they are grabbing for anything these days.


----------



## Megaloo (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is a Christian man of science I have enjoyed listening to. www.drdino.com Dr. Kent Hovind talks about all kinds of science. This is a great resourse for adults and kids alike. Enjoy!


----------

